# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  koju karticu preferirate kod internet narudzbi

## ivarica

molim vas za malu pomoc, kako imamo u planu uskoro krenuti s web shopom, zanima nas koje su kartice s kojima najcesce placate putem interneta

hvala svima na odgovoru   :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

visa (electron)

----------


## litala

od kreditnih imam samo master. 

visu electron za internet kupovinu nisam koristila nikad, a i inace samo par puta godisnje za kupovinu u lokalnom ducanu...

----------


## Sun

ja amex (blue iz american expressa) stavila sam ju pod paypal pa uglavnom tako plaćam sve kaj naručim prek neta

----------


## mendula

Master u Paypalu.

----------


## anjica

amex

----------


## Dia

amex

----------


## Rene2

amex

----------


## Deaedi

Diners. Sa nicim drugim ne bi placala preko interneta, mislim da su oni najsigurniji.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Amex na prvom mjestu, na drugom Master.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

Ajde mene prosvjetlite i ohrabrite, imam nekoliko kartica ali se i dalje ne usudim plaćati njima.

Uvijek plaćam pouzećem i to me ponekad izluđuje. Posljednji put mi je bilo koma jer mi je poštar donio u ruke novi komplet za klince - dugo očekivanu lego-kućicu. I pošto nisam u kući imala toliko gotovine, lijepo sam ga gledala kako piše potvrdu i uzima paket natrag da si sama dođem po njega.

----------


## Sun

kak da te ohrabrim sanjice kad ne znam kaj te muči.

----------


## sorciere

nema šansi da plaćam karticom prek interneta...   :Nope:

----------


## ninaXY

> Diners. Sa nicim drugim ne bi placala preko interneta, mislim da su oni najsigurniji.


zašto? Jel imaš onaj "aparatić" kao token koji služi za autorizaciju?
Ako ne, zar nije svejedno od koje ti kartice ukradu broj? Jedino te može spasiti mali limit   :Grin:   Zato ja uvijek sve plaćam go! cardom, a običan mastercard čuvam za nuždu.

----------


## Mama Medo

amex

----------


## ivarica

preselila na drugi pdf i podizem  :D

----------


## Arwen

amex a preko njega mi je i paypal
kupujem preko interneta pa sigurno 8g i nikad nije bilo nikakvih problema

----------


## mikka

master i visa, druge ni nemam, nisam nikad jos imala problema

----------


## @n@

Svi strahovi vezano uz plaćanje putem interneta su neosnovani. Čak i ukoliko dođe do nekog problema, on se riješi najčešće vrlo brzo i jednostavno.

I ja plaćam najčešće Paypal-om ili Masterom, ukinula sam si ostale kartice jer - što je previše (potrošeno) previše je. :/

----------


## meda

preferiram ono sto imam  :Grin:  

amex i visa electron 

ako uspijete dogovoriti s amexom neka placanja na rate za velike narudzbe bilo bi super.

ali mislim da kod tih kartica nije vazno sto mi preferiramo, nego s kojom kucom se uspijete vi dogovoriti.

a sto se sigurnosti tice, mislim da nije problem u karticama nego u stranicama na kojima placate. moze postojati fiktivni web ducan i to je problem, a ne kartica kao takva

----------


## Amalthea

amex, master, sasvim svejedno.

----------


## klmama

plaćam najčešće masterom
nekad i amexom
i dinersom sam prije plaćala bez problema

----------


## dalmatinka

visu 
jer jedino nju  imam  :Grin:

----------


## mama sanja

master   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

amex 


(i bila mi je zlorabljena prije x godina zbog internet kupnje, nazvala amex rekla im, i oni rekli ok, stornirali, unistili smo trenutnu karticu i oni mi poslali novu  :D )

----------


## Hady

Amex i mastercard

----------


## Linda

master

----------


## Stea

> molim vas za malu pomoc, kako imamo u planu uskoro krenuti s web shopom, zanima nas koje su kartice s kojima najcesce placate putem interneta
> 
> hvala svima na odgovoru


Može li se uključiti i neka opcija da se pošalje e-mailom predračun pa ja platim internet bankarstvom? 

Ne koristim karticu za plaćanje preko interneta i uglavnom sam se uspijevala dogovoriti sa dobavljačima na ovaj način. Do sada sam kupovala knjige...

----------


## mikonja

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> molim vas za malu pomoc, kako imamo u planu uskoro krenuti s web shopom, zanima nas koje su kartice s kojima najcesce placate putem interneta
> 
> hvala svima na odgovoru  
> 
> 
> Može li se uključiti i neka opcija da se pošalje e-mailom predračun pa ja platim internet bankarstvom? 
> ...


ovo je isto dobra ideja....

inače master i diners....

bilo bi dobro da što prije startate s web shopom zbog nas koji smo van zagreba...

----------


## ivarica

svi vi van zg mozete naruciti pelene mailom ili telefonom uz placanje pouzecem
utorak i cetvrtak od 12 do 16h na 01 61 77 500 ili na mail pelene@roda.hr

i mi bi sto prije sa web shopom   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

master

jako zadovoljna, mada su mi dva puta unaprijed stornirali naplatu, jer im bila sumnjiva kupnja.   :Rolling Eyes:  pa sam ih nazvala i rekla da je ok, da mogu dopustiti transakciju.

----------


## petarpan

amex i visa electron....

----------


## Narcisa

visu preferiram, cisto iz razloga jer mi je limitirana pa je izvrsna za internet. amex samo na vec provjerenim stranicama i ako se ne prima visa.

----------


## Narcisa

visu preferiram, cisto iz razloga jer mi je limitirana pa je izvrsna za internet. amex samo na vec provjerenim stranicama i ako se ne prima visa.

----------


## Nika

amex i master

----------


## -tajana-

amex

----------


## Fana

Može li se kupovati Rodina pusa preko kartica ili je ovo još uvijek u pripremi?

----------


## (maša)

1. AMex
2. Mater

----------


## @n@

Mali update:
koristim Amex, Diners i Master (obrnutim redoslijedom) za plaćanje netom.

----------


## stella

Master

----------

